# Looking for a reformed church in So Cal.



## Rook (Dec 26, 2009)

I currently just finished my first semester at The Master's College and I absolutely love the place. I transferred there and have two years left. Over that past six months I have come to the Biblical conclusion that dispensationalism is an erroneous system. I love John MacArthur, and the gospel preached at Grace Community Church, but I think it right to find a reformed church. I love the Master's College, but I no longer hold to their dispensational beliefs. I thought it would be smart to find a reformed church in order to grow in the faith, and find men who can teach me the reformed faith more properly, and most importantly grow in the knowledge of Christ. Scripture has become so much more clear after having the veil lifted off, and I thank God for this website, along with monergism, and most importantly His Word.

It is sort of funny how this all started, but I can thank John MacArthur for preaching a message that led me to question, and now disagree with dispensationalism. My journey started not only over the past six months, but a while before that. I was reading MacArthur's message on, "Why Every Calvinist should be a Pre-mil Dispensationalist." I read it about ten times. He made the comment that if Calvin were alive today He would be on his side (J-mac's). That led to the conclusion that Calvin disagreed, which in turn led to me to do some research. I read Kim Riddlebarger's response to that sermon, and was baffled. That little response to MacArthur was absolutely Biblical. I agreed more with Dr. Riddlebarger than I did with Dr. MacArthur. This fueled my study, and obviously this is why I wrote this post. 

I need some suggestions about finding/attending a reformed church in So Cal which would be awesome. The school I attend is in Santa Clarita, CA (northern LA area). I am going to finish my degree at Master's, but Lord willing I will go to a seminary, and at that a reformed one. The Master's Seminary just would not fit because of the dispensationalism taught there. Thanks for reading, and any suggestions would be wonderful. I know CRC is in Anaheim, but it is 1 hour and 15 minutes away, and I don't have the money (college student) to drive there every Sunday.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 26, 2009)

I take it since you went to the Master's you are probably looking for a Reformed Baptist Church down there. I can suggest this church pastored by Robert Elliot (Reformed Baptist Church of Riverside) its in Riverside though, might be too far. There is a RB church in La Mirada (TRBC HOME). 

For the OPC directory: Directory of Congregations

RB: Reformed Baptist Church Directory

-----Added 12/26/2009 at 02:01:46 EST-----

I pray you find a church that you can grow in.

-----Added 12/26/2009 at 02:05:32 EST-----

I have a friend that follows MacArthur closely and is super dispensational. MacArthur sounds very authoritative and can become a sort of trap for people who don't really do extra research.


----------



## Jen (Dec 26, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> I take it since you went to the Master's you are probably looking for a Reformed Baptist Church down there. I can suggest this church pastored by Robert Elliot (Reformed Baptist Church of Riverside) its in Riverside though, might be too far. There is a RB church in La Mirada (TRBC HOME).
> 
> For the OPC directory: Directory of Congregations
> 
> RB: Reformed Baptist Church Directory



If he can't go to Anaheim, then he can't go to La Mirada (just north of Anaheim) or Riverside (further out past Anaheim).

The closest Reformed church to Santa Clarita is either New Life in Burbank or Valley Presbyterian in North Hills. Both are PCA. One of my friends here at the sem attends New Life Burbank, and he says both are about the same distance from Santa Clarita. ETA: He would recommend New Life because that's where he goes, but both are fine churches.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 26, 2009)

Paul, do you know Jess Arnds, an RD there at Master's? Also, do you know Keely Brazil, a Freshman girl in Hotchkiss?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 26, 2009)

We are very close to Master's too.


----------



## KMK (Dec 26, 2009)

You are welcome to come up to Wrightwood! See the website in my sig. We had a couple who used to commute to our church from Acton. 

However, let me just say that sometimes it is better to stick with 'thorn' you presently have than to trade it for the unknown. What I mean is, you will never find a preacher that you agree with in every detail. At least with Mac you know what it is ahead of time. Personally, from what preaching I have heard from him, his strengths far outweigh his weaknesses.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 26, 2009)

Jen said:


> cecat90 said:
> 
> 
> > I take it since you went to the Master's you are probably looking for a Reformed Baptist Church down there. I can suggest this church pastored by Robert Elliot (Reformed Baptist Church of Riverside) its in Riverside though, might be too far. There is a RB church in La Mirada (TRBC HOME).
> ...




I'm up in Sacramento, so not familiar with the L.A. area


----------



## Rook (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Like I said I really like MacArthur still don't get me wrong. I just thought it would be a great idea to not only fellowship and worship with a more reformed church, but to also supplement my study at Master's, and to grow in the knowledge of Christ while I am there. 

With suggestions of finding a Reformed Baptist Church or a Reformed Presbyterian Church I have no idea. I was brought up in a Baptist church, but I am really questioning who Baptism is to be administered. That is for another thread though. We shall see what happens. I am currently reading Louis Berkhof's systematic theology which has been absolutely incredible. 

All in all I have a lot of studying to accomplish.

-----Added 12/26/2009 at 06:41:14 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> Paul, do you know Jess Arnds, an RD there at Master's? Also, do you know Keely Brazil, a Freshman girl in Hotchkiss?



I really do not know Keely, but it is such a small community everyone sort of knows who everyone by at least by putting a name to a face. I do know Jess Arnds though; we played on the same flag football team.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 27, 2009)

Rook said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, do you know Jess Arnds, an RD there at Master's? Also, do you know Keely Brazil, a Freshman girl in Hotchkiss?
> ...



Oh okay  Keely and I attend the same church (when she is home) in Northern California. Her dad is one of the elders. Jess is a son of our main teaching elder. While I don't know Keely very well, I really do like Jess. He's a nice guy. I unfortunately haven't had much time to get to know him beyond surface conversations because he is only in town during breaks and such.


----------



## Jon Peters (Dec 27, 2009)

I used to be a member at Valley PCA. It has a very good pastor but is not entirely Reformed. We have friends at New Life and have heard nothing but good about it. Avoid Garret Craw in Santa Clarita; I think his church is called Christ Church. Very FV.


The drive from Santa Clarita to LARPCNA isn't bad. I did it from Northridge for a while. But we really needed to be more local. Pasadena URC is a great church, but it's farther than the RPCNA.

Check out Valley and New Life. Let me know if you go to New Life, I'll give my friends a heads up.


----------



## Rook (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone... I will be back on the 13th for the Master's College "Truth and Life Conference." - Mark Dever, John MacArthur, and the man Ligon Duncan, and then visit one of these churches on the 17th.


----------



## KMK (Dec 27, 2009)

Rook said:


> Thanks everyone... I will be back on the 13th for the Master's College "Truth and Life Conference." - Mark Dever, John MacArthur, and the man Ligon Duncan, and then visit one of these churches on the 17th.



I am disappointed that this conference is the same weekend as WSC's conference on "Christ and Culture". I have not yet decided which one to attend.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 27, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> I used to be a member at Valley PCA. It has a very good pastor but is not entirely Reformed. We have friends at New Life and have heard nothing but good about it. *Avoid Garret Craw in Santa Clarita; I think his church is called Christ Church. Very FV.*


[emphasis added]

Jon:

Because you put all of that in one paragraph, some readers might be confused. Garret Craw and his church are _not_ part of the PCA. They are CREC. Just wanted to make that clear.


----------

